# Frage zum einfrieren von schon mit Salzlake behandelten Fischen



## Mirdin (30. September 2008)

hallo und moin moin,

ich stöber schon lange hier im Forum, am liebsten auf den Seiten: Fischrezepte und alles ums Räuchern.

habe mir nun einen tollen großen Holzräucherofen gebaut - hatte bislang nur so einen kleinen Tischofen -

meine Frage:
kann ich nachdem  die Fische  - bei mir ca.12 Stunden - in der 5% tigen Lake waren , die dann noch auf Vorrat einfrieren?
Wie verhält es sich dann mit dem Geschmack und der Konsistenz des Fleisches?

Hintergrund bei mir ist, daß es mich stört, daß wenn ich mit meiner Frau Räucherfisch essen will, wir uns immer schon den Abend vorher dafür entscheiden und die Fische in die Lake geben müssen, um sie am nächsten Tag zu räuchern. - wir mögen sie nämlich am liebsten frisch noch heiß aus dem Rauch.

Vor Jahren hat mit nämlich jemand bei Forellen Abel hier oben im Norden gesagt, das dürfe man nicht und deshalb habe er die auch nicht im Angebot - also mit Lake behandelt und eingefroren.


Für hoffentlich gute Tips hier schon vorab ein dickes Danke !
gruß Mirdin


----------



## shorty 38 (30. September 2008)

*AW: Frage zum einfrieren von schon mit Salzlake behandelten Fischen*

Hallo Mirdin, der Gefrierpunkt Deiner Fische wird nicht mehr bei 0 Grad liegen, eher weit tiefer. Ferner wirst du beim Auftauen Auftauflüssigkeit verlieren und mit dieser auch wieder Salz. Ferner solltest Du beim ersten Einlegen und beim Auftauen auf eine einfandfreie Kühlung achten. Ich würde die Finger von solchen Aktionen lassen. Falls Du aber genug Klopapier und einen guten Hausarzt hast, kannst du es ja mal versuchen und hoffentlich kannst Du noch über Deine Erfahrungen hier berichten. Gruß Shorty


----------



## Mirdin (30. September 2008)

*AW: Frage zum einfrieren von schon mit Salzlake behandelten Fischen*

he shorty 38

Danke für Deine schnelle und für mich als Naturwissenschaftler verständige und nachvollziehbare Erklärung.
Und danke auch für die guten Wünsche, einen Versuch zu überleben !! schmunzel

ich werde mir also eine andere "Taktik" die "Zugriffszeit" für räucher-bereiten Fisch überlegen.

Gruß und Danke noch einmal
Mirdin


----------



## juchte (30. September 2008)

*AW: Frage zum einfrieren von schon mit Salzlake behandelten Fischen*

hallo mirdin,
ich frier die fische ein und wenn ich sie zum räuchern brauche nehm ich sie raus und lege sie in eine lake von 1 l wasser und 65 g salz ein auch im gefroren und dann ab in den ofen,aber erst trocknen lassen
zum verfeinern kann man dann noch gewürze nach wunsch zugeben
wünsche gutes gelingen


----------



## muddyliz (30. September 2008)

*AW: Frage zum einfrieren von schon mit Salzlake behandelten Fischen*

Lass es sein, die schmecken dann nach Gefriertruhe.
Auch wenn du die fertig geräucherten Forellen länger als 3-4 Tage einfrierst und dann wieder auftaust und erwärmst schmecken sie nach Gefriertruhe.


----------

